# Horse Stuck In Trailer Window



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone posted this on my Facebook wall and I thought I would share it. Just because you think a horse can't fit through those little windows in some trailers doesn't mean there wont be some horse that comes along and tries. I was on the edge of my seat while watching this and it just goes to show that ANYTHING you can think of can happen. It's scary. 
I hope the video works if not, I'm sorry and I'll figure out a way to get it to work.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

:shock: And I thought a horse going down in the float was bad. Well done to them for getting the horse out intact.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That has always been one of my worst nightmares, that a horse of mine should do something like that. BRRRRRRRR!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

That was amazing to watch, it was great how calm they all were.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

That is insane. And amazing! The horse was so calm & se were the people. 
So glad everyone made out Okay. I would have been so scared! .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

And this is why people should never haul with their windows down. Even with screens on the windows its way to big of a risk.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that was scary! Poor baby...


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

wow...just....wow!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for saring that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I prolly would've tried stuffing the horse back in, before pulling it out. Too bad she moved the camera when the horse actually got pulled out, I wanted to see how it would get off that picnic table.


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm glad that they got the poor girl out of that trailer without any injuries and that they all stayed perfectly calm while trying to get her out. It's hard to stay calm in situations like this because a horse is a best friend to the owner. Seeing her so helpless made my heart drop and she's not even my horse. 

Was the camera person crying in the end? If so she made me want to go into the video and give her a hug. That must've been horrible for her to see. It's not as bad watching things like this in a video, but actually being there is just crazy.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I prolly would've tried stuffing the horse back in, before pulling it out. Too bad she moved the camera when the horse actually got pulled out, I wanted to see how it would get off that picnic table.


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee too!!!


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

*stuck...*

Well, that just stinks for me.. something went wrong and it quit playing. I will try again later. Did he really say hook the truck and pull?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Wow. I admit, I kind of giggled at one part, when the horse craned her neck around to look around. I could almost see her thinking to herself, "Well. I did not think this one through... this was obviously a silly idea. I'll just flop my head over and let those humans figure it out!"

Kudos on the humans for staying so calm. I'd have been freaking out.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! Just plain wow! I was so happy to see that horse walk away from there!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think of myself as kind of a cynic and a tough guy but I think I got a little dust in my eye when the lady started crying at the end.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy crap. O_O

Beautiful horse, so glad she got out okay and seemed relatively unscathed. I wonder if she was sedated. And how long she was stuck.

Kevin, I think I got some dust in my eye too. =]


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

That looks painful and very scary!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Another great example that animals CAN be dumb and look for trouble where we (the humans) don't expect them to. They did a good job - very calm and no fuss.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I was floored the horse walked off sound.


----------

